# 10061 vs 11720



## elenax (May 15, 2008)

The doctor is billing with cpt 10061; we are inclined to code with 11720;  any additional feedback will help  

*OPERATION PERFORMED:* Incision and drainage of abscess, bilateral great toes, the phenol matrixectomy of bilateral hallux nail plates. ​
Attention was directed to the left great toe where using a hemostat, the medial and lateral nail borders were completed exposed. Next, using a nail clipper, the medial and lateral nail corners were each cut, exposing 4 mm of the patient's nailbed in both the medial and lateral nail borders. Next, using a curette, the nail borders were cleaned of any callous tissue. The area was then dried using Q-Tips. Phenol was applied to the medial and lateral nail borders of the left great toe. It was then irrigated with alcohol. A dry sterile dressing was applied. The tourniquet was removed. Immediate hyperemia was noted to the left great toe. ​


----------



## mbort (May 16, 2008)

per the CPT code book, under the heading "Nails" it does state "for drainage see codes 10060-10061"  *however*, that being said, I think that 11750 is the more appropriate code due to the phenol matrixectomy.


----------



## haadi (May 18, 2008)

*11750*

I Agree Only 11750 Is Reportable Rest Are Inclusive To This.

Thanks!

Hadi .


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 19, 2008)

11750 is only reportable here.

Thank You


----------

